# Car Polish



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

Came across the following in another Forum "Turpentine an alternative to Car Polish"  

BTW, I am still sticking to good 'ol polish and wax.

Ken


Post:

Do you know that by using Turpentine, it is less hassle, less tiring and better effect compared to most of the Car Polish & Wax ??

I've learned this method from my local car body restorer on the usage of Turpentine which makes your car even more glossier & cleaner. (It really has the big impact on black metallic cars) to see the after-effect.

Instead of spending an hour to sit & polish/wax your car, using turpentine can be instantly done in 15mins from front & back. Most of the car shows does use turpentine and not all car restorer knows nothing about the usage of turpentine. But im here to share it out for the members here.

Turpentine has the agent to clean all the sludge, dirts & unknown particles from your chasis and also buffs up the flair of the spray-paint too. No need to waste few hundreds $$$ on costly waxing & polishing. Its much more easier to wipre-clean dirts from your car after using turpentine when your car is dirty later on.

Tried on both of my cars. My dad's car, my best friend's Neo and My Neighbour's Toyota Wish too. They and myself had complimented on the after-effect though and we assume its an alternative to Car Polish hence better. 

Try it for yourself and see it...& then comments here.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

Thats just scary


----------



## Kendo (Aug 14, 2006)

Most car polishes are made of Carnauba wax and Turpentine, some companies also add a polyformer to help fill scratches.


----------

